# The De ROSA LOGO



## enac (Aug 24, 2007)

De Rosa has one of the coolest logos in all of sport. How has the logo evolved over the the last 50 years or so? Does anyone know the history of the LoGo? Please post photos.


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

How about these De Rosa logos:


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Please tell me which frame that is and the year of make?


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

MERAKMAN said:


> Hi Please tell me which frame that is and the year of make?


It is my De Rosa frame, and the De Rosa brand/make was officially started in 1953. I just took the bike for a 30 mile ride in the wind on Saturday.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

This one rocks, but without rainbow


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

dnalsaam said:


> It is my De Rosa frame, and the De Rosa brand/make was officially started in 1953. I just took the bike for a 30 mile ride in the wind on Saturday.


Hi what is the model name and the year of production of your frame please? How does she ride?


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

MERAKMAN said:


> Hi what is the model name and the year of production of your frame please? How does she ride?


The whole idea of "models" is relatively new for De Rosa. For well over half of their existence, you simply bought a De Rosa frame. There was no model name, that is something that came to be when distributors and retailers tried to cater to the off-the-shelf customers. This is a 60's frame. It rides very nicely. Some of the comfort is also likely due to the customized Ottusi saddle too.


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

dnalsaam said:


> The whole idea of "models" is relatively new for De Rosa. For well over half of their existence, you simply bought a De Rosa frame. There was no model name, that is something that came to be when distributors and retailers tried to cater to the off-the-shelf customers. This is a 60's frame. It rides very nicely. Some of the comfort is also likely due to the customized Ottusi saddle too.


Thank you. So which modern De Rosa gets your vote? Which would you buy between a King3 and an Colnago EPS? I think you like Colnagos too..


----------

